# PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2014 - ihr habt gewählt



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2014 - ihr habt gewählt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Spiele des Jahres: Bestes PC-Spiel des Jahres 2014 - ihr habt gewählt


----------



## Exar-K (28. Dezember 2014)

Auf dem PC war dieses Jahr ziemlich schwach meiner Meinung nach.
Richtig herausragende Titel sind leider nicht erschienen.


----------



## Taiwez (28. Dezember 2014)

Und auch hier wieder ein mehr als verdienter Sieger, auch wenn mir da einige bestimmt nicht zustimmen werden. 

Das Assassins Creed trotzdem so hoch gerated wurde, finde ich allerdings bemerkenswert, nachdem ganzen Shitstorm, den sich Ubisoft da mehr oder weniger gerechtfertigt eingehandelt hat. Wills jetzt aber auch nciht schlechtreden, ich habs nicht gespielt.


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (28. Dezember 2014)

autsch Dragon Age Inquisition 1 Platz.. Soll verstehen wer will, allerdings hatte auch Dragon Age keine richtige Konkurrenz gehabt!


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2014)

ich glaube, ich hab exakt einen pc-titel gespielt, der in diesem erschienen ist.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (28. Dezember 2014)

Was haben die PC Spieler hier einen schlechten Geschmack. Das größte Mistspiel af Platz 1. Nicht zu glauben.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (28. Dezember 2014)

Was haben die PC-Spieler hier einen guten Geschmack. Das beste Spiel auf Platz 1.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. Dezember 2014)

Für mich war das Jahr eigentlich ziemlich gut, was PC Spiele betrifft. Es gab sowohl große, als auch kleine Highlights:

- Assetto Corsa
- Legend of Grimrock 2
- Blackwell Epiphany
- Elite Dangerous
- Risen 3
- DSA Blackguards
- Alien Isolation
- The Vanishing of Ethan Carter


----------



## Monalye (28. Dezember 2014)

Platz 13... unfassbar, ohne Worte


----------



## PhenomTaker (28. Dezember 2014)

In der Liste fehlt auf jeden Fall noch South Park, das war mein persönlich bestes Spiel des Jahres. Hat einfach rundum funktioniert.
Keine Bugs, super Stimmung, geile Story, unendlich Lacher und Anspielungen auf die Serie.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (28. Dezember 2014)

PhenomTaker schrieb:


> In der Liste fehlt auf jeden Fall noch South Park



Hat auch ein paar Stimmen bekommen, für die Top 15 hat das aber nicht gereicht.


----------



## Aenimus (28. Dezember 2014)

Hätte gerne Dark Souls 2 auf dem 1. gesehen, aber mit Dragon Age Inquisition kann ich leben. Ist wirklich nicht so schlecht wie es manche sehen. Aber das ja wie alles im Leben: Geschmacksache!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (29. Dezember 2014)

Extrem bitter, dass Wolfenstein: The New Order so weit hinten liegt. Für mich eines der besten Spiele des Jahres 2014. Aber gegen Open World (Stichwort: Far Cry 4) scheint wohl kein Kraut gewachsen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. Dezember 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> scheint wohl kein Kraut gewachsen.



Diese Zweideutigkeiten wieder.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Extrem bitter, dass Wolfenstein: The New Order so weit hinten liegt. Für mich eines der besten Spiele des Jahres 2014. Aber gegen Open World (Stichwort: Far Cry 4) scheint wohl kein Kraut gewachsen.


find ich auch erstaunlich. 
hätte angenommen, dass wolfenstein aber zb auch south park mehr fans hätten.

und auf 1 hätte ich ehrlich gesagt dark souls 2 getippt. nicht, weil ich das spiel dort sehe (hab es nicht einmal gespielt), aber bei dieser ja schon fast vergötterung, hätte ich angenommen, dass ds 2 mehr stimmen erhält.


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. Dezember 2014)

DarkVoice1984 schrieb:


> Was haben die PC Spieler hier einen schlechten Geschmack. Das größte Mistspiel af Platz 1. Nicht zu glauben.



Ist ganz einfach, der gemeine PC Spieler "meckert" gerne sehr laut aber kauft sich doch dann fast alles (und lässt vieles mit sich machen).
Deswegen verstehe ich ja die Publisher/Herstelller.
Solange die Leute keine Taten folgen lassen (sprich nicht kaufen) wird es weiterhin viele "seichtere" Spiele geben, Beta Versionen mit 3-7 Patches und zig verschiedene Online Verkaufsplattformen.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich verstehe das ewige Genöle auch nicht. Dragon Age: Inquisition ist ein sehr guter Titel und bei all den Spielen die mir sonst so gefallen kann ich nachvollziehen das sie eher hintere Plätze belegen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2014)

genölt wird doch nur, weil es von ea ist. wäre dqi von bethesda und würde tes: irgendwas heissen, wäre es auch für die meckerfraktion das beste spiel der welt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Dezember 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Platz 13... unfassbar, ohne Worte



Kapiere ich auch nicht. Seit gefühlten Jahrzehnten habe ich keinen besseren Shooter mehr gespielt (uncut Version).


----------



## knarfe1000 (29. Dezember 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Extrem bitter, dass Wolfenstein: The New Order so weit hinten liegt. Für mich eines der besten Spiele des Jahres 2014. Aber gegen Open World (Stichwort: Far Cry 4) scheint wohl kein Kraut gewachsen.



Scheint so zu sein - leider.


----------



## DDS-Zod (29. Dezember 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genölt wird doch nur, weil es von ea ist. wäre dqi von bethesda und würde tes: irgendwas heissen, wäre es auch für die meckerfraktion das beste spiel der welt.




Kann nun für mich sprechen:
Habe es bisher nich gespielt, sondern nur ein paar Let's Play angeschaut.
Da wirkt es eben eher wie ein Kingdoms of Amalur als ein Dragon Age.
Mit bessere Geschichte eben.

Und mit TES konnte ich noch nie nix anfangen.


----------



## BiJay (29. Dezember 2014)

DDS-Zod schrieb:


> Habe es bisher nich gespielt, sondern nur ein paar Let's Play angeschaut.
> Da wirkt es eben eher wie ein Kingdoms of Amalur als ein Dragon Age.
> Mit bessere Geschichte eben.



Also was ich gesehen habe, sieht es eher nach einem langweiligen RPG aus (das heißt ich finde normale RPGs langweilig). Wenn es so viele Action haben würde wie Kingdoms of Amalur, würde ich es wohl sofort spielen, denn das Spiel fand ich super.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2014)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Extrem bitter, dass Wolfenstein: The New Order so weit hinten liegt. Für mich eines der besten Spiele des Jahres 2014. Aber gegen Open World (Stichwort: Far Cry 4) scheint wohl kein Kraut gewachsen.



Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, das es zu Früh raus kam für so eine Abstimmung.
Wäre das Game erst jetzt, so Dezember gekommen, wäre es noch im Fokus gewesen.
So aber hat man es schon fast vergessen.

Und ja, Shooter mäßig das beste was in letzter Zeit erschienen ist.


----------



## Orzhov (29. Dezember 2014)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich glaube es liegt eher daran, das es zu Früh raus kam für so eine Abstimmung.
> Wäre das Game erst jetzt, so Dezember gekommen, wäre es noch im Fokus gewesen.
> So aber hat man es schon fast vergessen.
> 
> Und ja, Shooter mäßig das beste was in letzter Zeit erschienen ist.


Und was ist mit dem jährlichen CoD-Aufguss? Das erfindet doch regelmäßig das Rad neu. Jetzt sitzen da doch sogar schon drei Entwicklungsstudios dran. Als nächstes erzählst du mir noch zu viele Köche würden den Brei verderben.


----------



## Batze (29. Dezember 2014)

Niemand zwingt dich diese Meinung zu teilen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei der Liste wird mir mal wieder klar, wie wenig ich dieses Jahr gespielt habe. Alien Isolation hab ich bei einem Kumpel kurz angespielt, aber ansonsten hab ich keins der Top 15-Spiele gespielt. Auch wenn ich DA: Inquisition ja gerne gespielt hätte 
Für mich war South Park das Spiel des Jahre


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe 13/15 gespielt. O_O (Wenn auch nur wenige davon durch).


----------

